# Little cutie-what is she?



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

From a tri litter I got this little dearie; she's about two months old, and her mom is a faintly marked yellow splashed, her father is a beige to black tri. Could this be just a form of splashing?


----------



## jadeguppy (Jun 4, 2011)

She looks like a pied merle. I like her.


----------



## tinyhartmouseries (Dec 30, 2010)

I like her ALOT. Any chance she can ride the trucK??


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

She really doesn't have any patches of solid black; almost, but not quite.

Weird, as I have never had a merle or roan bred into any of my lines....I like her too! She reminds me of some of the splashed yellows I used to have. Her grandsire was, I thought, a splashed yellow, though it was yellow on white, and assumed that was just the dilution effect completely washing out the background.


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

thm: Sure! If I ever hear from those folks again. I'm wondering if she may actually be a brindled tri; I had some like this a couple of years ago. See the faint traces of stripe ends on her back?


----------



## tinyhartmouseries (Dec 30, 2010)

Woo! That would be awesome. The midwest has neither roan nor merle. I can use roan to make merle. I think she really is a roan, just a broken one with different saturations in different areas.
I think the truck is still going, I hope so. I have plans with them and with others to deliver me some showy mouseys.


----------



## thekylie (Mar 6, 2010)

True roan is dominant, so if neither parent is roan, she can't be. Merle is recessive though, and when it is expressed can be "roan-like" with just the roan and none of the patches. I've been researching merle a bit because I'll be getting a trio in a week or so. When merle comes from carriers, usually it's just roan like for the first generation. The more you interbreed the roan-like, the more you should see patches start to come in in future offspring. Merle x merle makes the most other merle, merle x roan-like or a carrier makes way more roan-like offspring than merle. At least I think that's how it works from my reading! :lol:


----------



## The Boggit keeper (Mar 5, 2010)

I'm not sure what she is but she's lovely, I really like her Moustress!


----------



## ccoryjohnn (Jul 2, 2010)

She's adorable! You should enter your baby photos to September/October's Photo Contest! I still need more entries!


----------



## jadeguppy (Jun 4, 2011)

HOw close is your truck getting to my area? I'm wondering if it is worth trying to get in on it. I'd love to get some red or fawn from you moustress. I lost my trio.


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

Thanks!


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

jg: It isn't MY truck as such. Nuedaimice has her hubby who is an independent long haul trucker carry the mousies from one place or the other, and I haven't heard from her or seen her post since she moved at the end of April. I tried finding her, but her website is down, so I don't know what's going on there.

As far as sending out any of my fawns, I'm not ready for that yet. they aren't full grown, and until I have a couple of litters worth off the new ones, I am going to be very stingey about them. But I will let you know when I have some to spare.


----------

